
Ask HN: New Years resolutions - robinhoodexe
So HN, tell me about your New Years resolutions. Do you have any at all? How do you plan to make it?
======
Walkman
Goals suck [http://blog.crew.co/habits-and-systems-not-
goals/](http://blog.crew.co/habits-and-systems-not-goals/)

